# PRIVATE TORRENT INVITE CODES offer/request



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought that if there are many torrent fans out there, they could offer or request invitations to other users.

I am offering 4 torrentleech invitations

Torrentleech.org - i have been using it for about 1.5 years. There is a cost for VIP member if you want which is about 40$ every 3 months, totally worth it. Basically you dont have to worry about a upload ration. I just pay 40$ every 3 months and download as much as i want..

download rates i get up to 2000kbps (yes that's 2mb) ..

They have GREAT stuff on there too, good Bluray rips, dvdrips, nonscene, scene, ps3 games now i saw..

just post your email and i'll send you a invite, please only ask if you are willing to share a invite with someone for another private torrent site


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright maybe not as many serious torrent people out there as i assumed lol.

I'll revise my offer, you dont have to reoffer a code, just dont ask me for a invite if you want to "test" it out, cause these invite codes are hard to come by


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

good offer , but i get all my torrents for free !! piratebay , isohunt etc [email protected]!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've never personally been a fan of torrents, usenet wins hands down when you got a decent host and indexer.

I used to use giganews for my host, and newzbin for the indexer. Costs like $25/month

20 concurrent connections to the server maxxed out my bandwidth every time, that's on shaw extreme. 10mbit connection at the time, probably will still would max it out.
Plus its nice having par files to repair bad downloads. Its not for the average user though


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> good offer , but i get all my torrents for free !! piratebay , isohunt etc [email protected]!


yep i used to use those before private trackers as well. 
I got sick of slow downloads and fake files and not quality stuff.

With a private community you can rest assured that all the stuff is mostly quality, and everyone comments on everything.

Also movies only take.. 20 min to download (700mb)


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hey NF, want to exchange for an invite to iptorrents? pretty sure i have enuf pts there now...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Nicklfire said:


> yep i used to use those before private trackers as well.
> I got sick of slow downloads and fake files and not quality stuff.
> 
> With a private community you can rest assured that all the stuff is mostly quality, and everyone comments on everything.
> ...


ya for sure good points man ,

but i just download at night , and by morning they are ready , but i do agree somethings are always what they seem ,


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> hey NF, want to exchange for an invite to iptorrents? pretty sure i have enuf pts there now...


sure, i got 4 invites so just give me your email


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya for sure good points man ,
> 
> but i just download at night , and by morning they are ready , but i do agree somethings are always what they seem ,


gimme your email and i will send you a invite, cause i know you will use it and never go back lol


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Hey if you have anymore I'd swap ya an invite to iptorrents and give away 2 other invites as well.

Rich


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

sure just pm me your email


----------



## jainivas (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi There - Could you hook me up with torrentleech invite?

Thanks,
Bhaumik


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I used to use torrent leach, it works pretty good. But I requested to cancel my monthly payments and thats when the issues started. No reply and they took the payments automatically of my visa. I had to change visa cards to solve this. Pita


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your email I think I got 4 invites


----------

